# Hand stitched Christmas Card



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

We received this Christmas Card from some friends of ours in The Czech Republic. I don't know if she made it or purchased it but I absolutely loved it!! I thought I would share this cute card with my KP friends!! I might have to try this next year! &#128515;


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

That is really great.


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Knit Kitty (Mar 16, 2013)

I love embroidered cards. So pretty


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

a friend of mine gave up her embroidery on paper books/instructions and I I have them as well as my own. There are a lot of lovely patterns available for any season or reason for a card. This angel is very pretty.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful card!


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

That is really pretty! I've never seen embroidered cards before.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I used to make those sort of cards ages ago. That one is really nice. I still have my patterns so must get them out again. I even know where they are in my craft room, what a bonus that is!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's lovely.


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

It's beautiful, I also used to do these cards, must get them out again really enjoyed making them. Linda


----------



## Rosalind (Jul 20, 2011)

Google 'stitching cards'. There are lots out there. One company, I think it is called wwwstitchingcards.co.uk sells them for £1 each or six for £5. Once you have paid they send them to your computer for you to print off. The instructions are easy to follow and there are even a few free patterns for you to try.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have the patterns and needle to make those cards. They're easy to make and so pretty.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I think I would frame it and hang it up every Christmas.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. Wow just think of Valentines day. A big Heart or many hearts. The wheels are turning.


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

How wonderful!


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

How wonderful!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Brendabreeze said:


> We received this Christmas Card from some friends of ours in The Czech Republic. I don't know if she made it or purchased it but I absolutely loved it!! I thought I would share this cute card with my KP friends!! I might have to try this next year! 😃


I have saved a hand-stitched card received many years ago, always with the intention of exploring how it is done. Still haven't done that but maybe I will this year.


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

Here is a nice website to explore...

http://www.stitchingcards.com


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

So beautiful. I would have it framed and display it all the time. It would be a shame to throw out at the end of Christmas.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Here are a couple more Hand Stitched Cards.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

WandaT said:


> So beautiful. I would have it framed and display it all the time. It would be a shame to throw out at the end of Christmas.


Yes, I would never throw a treasure like this away! I like the idea of framing it!!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

chickkie said:


> Here are a couple more Hand Stitched Cards.


Beautiful!!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

String Queen said:


> I think I would frame it and hang it up every Christmas.


I think I will do just that!! Great idea!! ❤


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Quiltflower said:


> Here is a nice website to explore...
> 
> http://www.stitchingcards.com


Thanks for the link!!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Rosalind said:


> Google 'stitching cards'. There are lots out there. One company, I think it is called wwwstitchingcards.co.uk sells them for £1 each or six for £5. Once you have paid they send them to your computer for you to print off. The instructions are easy to follow and there are even a few free patterns for you to try.


Thanks for the info!! 👍


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful idea for another year.. thanks for posting xo WS


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Quiltflower said:


> Here is a nice website to explore...
> 
> http://www.stitchingcards.com


Thanks for finding this. There are some really cute ones that I think my GD would like to do. 
Robin


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

That is such a beautiful card. I would mark the year, date, an who I recieved it from and where on the back an frame it. What a keepsake. Thank you for sharing it with us.
Moonieboy


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

These are stunning, but the angel is awesome!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Quiltflower said:


> Here is a nice website to explore...
> 
> http://www.stitchingcards.com


Thank you!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

Love the card!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's a beautiful care and nicely done. Very artistic.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful card!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Christmas card is definitely a Keeper,


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

The website www.stitchingcards.com is quite nice. I believe it comes from Great Britain but you can convert the currency and pay through PayPal. Your order is sent digitally. All of that makes ordering so easy.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Your card is beautiful Brenda,
here is a card we received this Christmas from our friend who is a member of this group, so I won't name her as I don't want to embarass her


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

these are lovely and I especially love the 2nd one...

I love doing this type of card you can spend hours doing them and so only special people get them, I would hate to think of anyone binning them


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

I have been on the internet for years searching for a book called Embroidery On Paper written by Cynthia Rapson. Is it among your collection?
Yvonne


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

chickkie said:


> a friend of mine gave up her embroidery on paper books/instructions and I I have them as well as my own. There are a lot of lovely patterns available for any season or reason for a card. This angel is very pretty.


I have been on the internet for years searching for a book called Embroidery On Paper written by Cynthia Rapson. Is it among your collection?
Yvonne


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

vonnienz11 said:


> these are lovely and I especially love the 2nd one...
> 
> I love doing this type of card you can spend hours doing them and so only special people get them, I would hate to think of anyone binning them


That is what happened to me, I found the card in the recycling bin so I rescued it and will put a new insert in it and send it to a dear friend who keeps all the cards I send her.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

rujam said:


> That is what happened to me, I found the card in the recycling bin so I rescued it and will put a new insert in it and send it to a dear friend who keeps all the cards I send her.


So glad you rescued it!! These cards are beautiful! I am going to treasure mine! ❤


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

vonnienz11 said:


> Your card is beautiful Brenda,
> here is a card we received this Christmas from our friend who is a member of this group, so I won't name her as I don't want to embarass her


That is stunning! The person responsible for such work is so talented!! 👍😀


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

all are beautiful


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

Yvonne, go to Abebooks.com. Type in the title, then scroll down a bit. There is one offered for $1.03.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

vonnienz11 said:


> I have been on the internet for years searching for a book called Embroidery On Paper written by Cynthia Rapson. Is it among your collection?
> Yvonne


I am not sure what is in the books that my friend has. I am not home now so cant check, but there are a few that are duplicates of what I have that I would love to sell and give her the money, but I can't list them here on KP anyway

EDIT: when I did a google search I realize I do not have that book. I have never seen that one before


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Very cool! :thumbup:


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

This is hand stiched. They are very beautiful.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

vonnienz11 said:


> Your card is beautiful Brenda,
> here is a card we received this Christmas from our friend who is a member of this group, so I won't name her as I don't want to embarass her


She should not be embarrassed. This is lovely...


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Quiltflower said:


> Yvonne, go to Abebooks.com. Type in the title, then scroll down a bit. There is one offered for $1.03.


thank you for the site but the shipping was nearly 28 NZ dollars, so going to try locally and see what I can find


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh..that's too bad.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

we have a site down under in NZ called Fishpond and their shipping is excelent but when I went there they said 'book unavailable' 
never mind have done without the book for years so another few won't matter


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

These are so beautiful! I agree with the others that yours should be framed. Here is a site I visited when I also made these cards long ago. There's also a forum and a gallery where others have posted their cards.

http://www.form-a-lines.com/index.php


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

mea said:


> These are so beautiful! I agree with the others that yours should be framed. Here is a site I visited when I also made these cards long ago. There's also a forum and a gallery where others have posted their cards.
> 
> http://www.form-a-lines.com/index.php


Thanks!! They have some cute patterns!!


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

Brendabreeze said:


> We received this Christmas Card from some friends of ours in The Czech Republic. I don't know if she made it or purchased it but I absolutely loved it!! I thought I would share this cute card with my KP friends!! I might have to try this next year! 😃


I just saw this picture quite by accident on Pinterest and thought it was so neat. Another great idea for this technique.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

now we wil be looking at every picture to see if it will work for this technique. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

chickkie said:


> now we wil be looking at every picture to see if it will work for this technique. Thanks for posting it.


I wish I could come up with good ideas like this, lol.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow, that blows everything else I have seen out of the water.


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Wow, that blows everything else I have seen out of the water.


That's what I thought! :shock:


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Quiltflower, that is absolutley gorgeous, there sure are some talented people out there
Yvonne


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

http://www.joseromussi.com/dance-i/3b67s6qjrqlu7shj5aw3tlpbmeci90

I just Googled her image and this came up..his work is amazing
he has about 13 pictures you can click on each one is enuiqe??


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

vonnienz11 said:


> http://www.joseromussi.com/dance-i/3b67s6qjrqlu7shj5aw3tlpbmeci90
> 
> I just Googled her image and this came up..his work is amazing
> he has about 13 pictures you can click on each one is enuiqe??


They are amazing.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Quiltflower said:


> I just saw this picture quite by accident on Pinterest and thought it was so neat. Another great idea for this technique.


That is so beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

chickkie said:


> now we wil be looking at every picture to see if it will work for this technique. Thanks for posting it.


Haha!! I had the same thought! 😃


----------

